# GatorGlide or Wetlander?



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

OK, it's that time of year and I'm starting to think about some early preparation for fall. I know some of you have used GatorGlide and Wetlander on your boats and I'd love to hear your opinions and reviews. Also, I assume everyone using GatorGlide went with G2, but I would be interested if anyone has experience with G2 vs. G4.

Thanks,
John


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i have steelflexed on my boat and im happy with it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I did 2 boats with Gator Glide G2 last fall. Awesome stuff! Noticed a huge difference in the shallow water where I drag bottom, slid right over the mud. Just keep your winch strap on your boat when launching or your boat will slide off when you hit your brakes.
viewtopic.php?f=12&t=44779


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I put Gatorglide on my boat last year and have been very happy with it. It has held up well and makes getting out of sticky situations a lot easier. PM me if you would like to take a look at it.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

JD, If you decide to go with WETLANDER we are the Utah dealer and can have it waiting for ya when you pick your boat up or install it if you want us to. Great talking to you the other day look forward to meeting you.

Thanks, Chuck


----------



## Clean Shot (Jan 3, 2008)

Just finished with Gatorglide on my boat a couple of weeks ago. Your welcome to come check it out.


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. I appreciate all the comments. I hope to make a final decision about doing this and which product to use within the next few weeks. Sounds like all products mentioned are great, but I'm sometimes a little guilty of over analyzing things . . . . . :?


----------



## Clean Shot (Jan 3, 2008)

JD_ said:


> but I'm sometimes a little guilty of over analyzing things . . . . . :?


I Know that feeling!! :lol:


----------

